# Democrat phonies makes you sick



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.freedomagenda.com/iraq/wmd_quotes.html

I bet they regret running their mouths and hope we are too stupid to remember :eyeroll:

Interesting to see how they have since changed their tune and have done everthing they can to derail or efforts in Iraq as soon as they realized success was good for the hated "Bush".

How anyone can be a Democrat is beyond me.

It was once a patriotic party, now its a group of lunatics and liars...


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

A new poll says Democrats perceive the war in Iraq as their top issue going into the mid-term election this fall. Clearly the Democratic Party believes this is their signature issue...the one thing they think they can defeat George Bush with. But it might not happen, and here's why.

They've tried it before.

Consider this: The Poodle ran 2 years ago against George W. Bush. The war in Iraq had gone South by then...and was just as unpopular as it is now. But people still returned him to office. The reasons are simple: if you run a poll of possible Democratic solutions to the war in Iraq, every last one of them fails. Cut and run? The American people don't go for it. What is the Democratic plan anyway? :eyeroll:

*There isn't one. * *There never has been.* :******: All they really have is 'Bush lied' and that's about it. Not only do they have no solution, but the American people don't support their ideas...they never have. The people of this country support the troops, believe Saddam had WMD and know that we shouldn't leave until the job is done.

If people put a Democratic majority into power this fall, it won't affect the war in Iraq. The reason? Because there's nothing we can do differently there.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Yes they point fingers and offer no solution. Every dem I talk to says the economy is always better with a democratic president, thats all they seem to have going for them, however if the economy keeps going south they will have some new votes coming in !!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

> however if the economy keeps going south they will have some new votes coming in !!


This is the problem because of our media people are so misinformed

by everymeasure the economy has improved by for the last 6-7 years


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

http://www.bls.gov/eag/eag.us.htm

Check that out ...

yeap ... the Economy SUCKS :eyeroll:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

I dunno Bobm, thats what I keep hearing as well, but the problem is I am not seeing it! I trust my eyes twice as much as my ears! Maybe its a reigonal thing but allot of people are running away from this area due to the cost of living and the shrinking good wage middle class jobs. I figure you got to make around 100k a year "household" to be in decent shape around here. You are lucky with a college degree to get 30k to start! The average 1 bedroom apartment in the Boston area will run you about $1400 a month and that is very average!! A 2 bedroom 1 bathroom ranch in the outskirts of town will start at $350,000 for a fixer upper. Cost of living has way outpaced wage gains in this area!!


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The north east has been run by socialist liberals for so long that the cost of living is out of sight. And thats where the whole country will end up with the Democrats running things.

I doubt it will get better about all you can do is move down here where jobs are plentiful, taxes are lower much lower.

All kinds of companies from the Northeast have been relocating in Ga and alabama lately

there is agood reason for that.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

And that is the beauty of AMERICA ...

You dictate where you live and what you do ... your limits exist only within yourself.


----------

